# Are all cobras venomous



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Was told by a naive friend false water cobras ar non venomous i have since found out through 2secs on the internet they are, did he just get confused are there any non-venomoue cobras?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

False water cobras have a mild venom, you can keep one without a license and they do little harm if you get tagged so its easy to see why people think they are not venomous.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

ahhh that may explain it


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Plus the fact that false water cobras aren't cobras at all:no1:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

thats why they are called false cobra's i supposse


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ok get your facts straight before giving out advice, false water cobras have the same level of toxicity as a timber rattlesnake, it is the venom delivery system which is poor, but i assure you if a false water cobra gave you a good chew you would definately see the effects


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Its rear-fanged so its unlikely going to get a good enough chew to do rwal damage!!: victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

leptophis said:


> ok get your facts straight before giving out advice, false water cobras have the same level of toxicity as a timber rattlesnake, it is the venom delivery system which is poor, but i assure you if a false water cobra gave you a good chew you would definately see the effects


A friend of mine got bitten recently by an 07 bred falsie, so not a particularly big one. His arm swelled, and it basically knocked him out - don't get me wrong he didn't collapse and pass out or anything - he just sat down to watch tv and fell asleep for 6 hours or so ... which is definately unusual for him. The falsie held on for 30 seconds at the absolute most!


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

I always thought that the venom on the timbers wasn't that strong, drop for drop, compared to other front fanged snakes. It is the amount that is normally delivered with rattlers that is the the real danger as they are not shy about sharing.
That isn't to say that you can ignore it, as Glidergirl says even a tiny bite from a baby falsie can have definite effects. No venom should be discounted at all, falsies have had lots of documented bites with fairly strong effects as well as loads with hardly any effects. One big problem with a falsie is that they are strong and can really clamp on.

Mike


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

leptophis said:


> ok get your facts straight before giving out advice, false water cobras have the same level of toxicity as a timber rattlesnake, it is the venom delivery system which is poor, but i assure you if a false water cobra gave you a good chew you would definately see the effects


There is one bad ercord for a falsie bite and it was compared to a Timber, however the guy who got bitten had been bitten about 15 times before and this makes the bite a whole lot worse...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> There is one bad ercord for a falsie bite and it was compared to a Timber, however the guy who got bitten had been bitten about 15 times before and this makes the bite a whole lot worse...
> Ben


not nessesarily


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

SiUK said:


> not nessesarily


I assume you're talking about the guy on the other forum whos' been bitten about 70 times? I always thought that the more bites you got, the worse it is next time...Obviously I'm no expert (by any stretch!) but that's what I was told...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no not him, just in general, hes more of a different subject all together because he self immunizes, so the effects on him have no relevance to most people.

People that work with venom all the time, in labs and such can become sensitised to it, and people that keep spitting cobras as well are more susceptable to it, I dont really know enough about it to quote off the top of my head, but heres an article about it, its a bit hard going though.

venomousreptiles.org/articles/97


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

SiUK said:


> no not him, just in general, hes more of a different subject all together because he self immunizes, so the effects on him have no relevance to most people.
> 
> People that work with venom all the time, in labs and such can become sensitised to it, and people that keep spitting cobras as well are more susceptable to it, I dont really know enough about it to quote off the top of my head, but heres an article about it, its a bit hard going though.
> 
> venomousreptiles.org/articles/97


OK, will have to read up a bit... (link didn't work by the way...)
: victory:
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Anaphylaxis and the Venomous Keeper


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, lot to read, cheers!: victory:
Ben


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

just because there are no records of bites doesent mean the venoms ok, take a look at how many deaths from the inland taipan have occurred, that doesent mean it isnt the most toxic,


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Skimsa, to answer your original question, no ther aren`t any non-venomous cobras. The "cobra" family is a name that is used when people are talking about the elapids, a family of front fixed fanged snakes that include such snakes as the Mambas, Cobras, Coral Snakes, Shield-nosed Snakes, Taipans, Tiger Snakes and so on. The true Cobras are all in the genus Naja, with some closely related genera such as Paranaja, Pseudohaje, Booulengerina, Hemachatus and Ophiophagus, but they are all highly venomous.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

cheers for clearing that up guys didn't think a non-venomous cobra existed but still wont be getting a false one either by the sound of it stick to my nice constrictors


----------

